# My gerbl keeps flipping?



## jazzimann (Jul 24, 2009)

i have 2 female gerbils they are sisters so always been togeather but one of them keeps doing flips hitting the top of her cage, is this normal and if so is there a reason she is doing it?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

backflips?? could be that the others are hogging the toys and shes bored or has too much energy. strange behaviours can also be a sign of stress so id make sure the others arent picking on her, hogging food/toys etc.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sometimes gerbils can be a bit hyperactive  Thats normal. I have a couple of gerbils that do that.

Be careful though as one of my males managed to get a concussion by doing that


----------

